# River (6 months old) heeling/ basic obedience



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewZai9k4kLc


----------



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

River is 6 months old. He is practicing his basic obedience. I have had him for two weeks now.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice job!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

He is doing extremely well! I wish my pup was as good as he is!


----------



## Golden River of Dreams (Feb 25, 2010)

*River*

Thanks Kaysy and Inge! He is a good boy!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Awww, looks like he has a good start!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice job! And he's such a good looking little guy. I love the way they prance at this age.


----------

